# SUMMER SHOWERS 4 SALLY



## N2TORTS (Jul 29, 2013)

Sally just loves them summer time sun showers ............











































:shy:


----------



## wellington (Jul 29, 2013)

Great pics. Sally being silly, really cute. Those grapes are looking yummy. Going to be making wine soon?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 29, 2013)

wellington said:


> Great pics. Sally being silly, really cute. Those grapes are looking yummy. Going to be making wine soon?



they are Merlot .........


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 29, 2013)

She was catching a shower..too cute...


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jul 29, 2013)

Great pics JD!!


----------



## terryo (Jul 29, 2013)

We need to see more picture of Sally. Thank you! Nice grapes.


----------

